# 921 Stretch mode formula



## ftracy3 (Dec 13, 2004)

Is the 921 stretch mode partially software or completely hardware driven? Frankly, I hate it. Most decent widescreen displays have a formula that stretches more on the sides, less in the middle so the "fat look" is much less noticeable. 

My problem is my Hitachi plasma won't stretch a 4X3 broadcast in 4X3 stretch mode when receiving 720p and above through the DVI connection (damn thing assumes it's getting a widescreen picture), so I have to use the Dish stretch, which is much poorer quality. I'd hook up component outputs from the DISH to the TV to solve this problem but those inputs are taken by my dvd player. A solution would be better stretch calculation on the DISH, but looks like i'm going to have to buy (another) switch box.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Allot of TV's have this problem. My Pioneer Elite has the same issue. When the set thinks it's getting a 1080i/720p signal it locks into full mode. When I do an install, I always recommend using s-video for SD and DVI for HD, this requires you to switch inputs for SD and HD but it allows you to use you're sets stretch modes which are much more desirable. And I think you'll find SD looks much better through s-video. And yes most set top boxes (cables, Dish, Direct) stretch modes suck.


----------

